# William Henry Browning



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

On the 19th Jan 1945 William Henry Browning-R.N. Gunner-was shot in the leg, by accident, and was transferred by breeches buoy from the s.s.Empire Capulet to a U.S. Destroyer.
How can I discover what became of him?

( This was the report in the Official Log)


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Hugh Ferguson said:


> On the 19th Jan 1945 William Henry Browning-R.N. Gunner-was shot in the leg, by accident, and was transferred by breeches buoy from the s.s.Empire Capulet to a U.S. Destroyer.
> How can I discover what became of him?
> 
> ( This was the report in the Official Log)


 This convoy was U.S. Navy escorted from Hampton Rds. to the Mediterranian.
Maybe a member, with access to U.S. Navy records, could put a name to the destroyer which came to the rescue and even to the outcome for William Henry Browning.
It had not been a fatal wound but he had lost a lot of blood-I would dearly like to learn that he survived.


----------

